# Dead or Hibernating?



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

I need some help please.

Harry the hamster seemed to have been very quite the other day so last night I put some tasty treats into his cage. This morning they hadn't been touched so off I went to investigate.

Upon tipping him out of his bed he didn't move, his eyes are closed and he is slightly cool. I can't see him breathing and he is curled up into a ball, though when putting him into a new box he did un-curl slightly.

So is he dead? Harry was my first hamster and I seem to have the touch of death  :


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no idea, but bump for you


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you.

So I have tried to warm him up and have actually now touched him. I'm a bit squeemish so I'm doing my best here.

He isn't stiff at all and his arms and legs are floppy, though his bum has dried pooh on it which has stuck to his bedding.

Hie eyes and mouth are closed just like he is sleeping. It's just extremely hard to know if he is alive or not.

My friend at work says to take him into work and she will give him a check over and then bury him in her garden if he has passed. (I don't have a garden).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I found this, i hope it helps.*

Do hamsters hibernate


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

A hibernating hamster may appear stiff and cold with little evidence of breathing and many owners have assumed a hibernating hamster to be dead at first.

Careful observation will reveal that the whiskers continue to twitch at intervals if the hamster is hibernating. Due to the fact that hamsters do not 'plan' to hibernate but it is induced by a sudden environment change they should be roused to avoid dehydration and starvation.

The hamster should be placed in a warm room or the temperature of the room increased slightly. The hamster should not be placed near a fire or on a radiator or anywhere in extreme heat. As the hamster begins to rouse the hamster will start to shake and tremble, the body temperature will gradually rise and the twitching of the whiskers will increase. Full arousal from hibernation can often take between 30 and 60 minutes.

Once the hamster is active plenty of food and water should be available and the hamster should be left quietly.

I wouldnt bury him just yet, incase he is alive..


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Okey dokes, I have put him in a warm box to see if that helps. He isn't stiff so I believe that he may just be sleeping but he has pooped himself 

I'm going to get my friend to check him out as she has had loads of animals before.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

is his back end wet?


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

It must have been at some point but now it has pooh stuck to it.

I was trying to think of the last time I saw him which was day before yesterday. He isn't very active but normally trundles out for food.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oo cos i no hamsters can die of wet tail, what is he doing now? is he up and about yet, another good thing is cover a hot water bottle with a t towel, and gently wrap him in tin foil, keeps the heat in, then out him on the t towel x


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

He is in his box not moving at all. No signs of life.

I feel like a really bad hammy mummy as I should have checked on him yesterday :frown: I normally check on him daily or watch him late at night but I have been working the past couple of days so he should have been out whilst I was in bed.

He is all wrapped up and I will take him to my friends in a minute to see what she thinks.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

you can try putting a pieice of cooton wool or a mirror infront of his mouth. nose to see if the cotton wool moves or if their is any moist marks on the mirror, it will show that he is hybernating.

If not them he might have passed away!


----------

